# Creaks



## arachne (Nov 9, 2010)

*ONLY 2 WEEKS TO GO !*

STILL A FEW TABLES AVAILABLE :2thumb:


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Just booked, looking forward to it.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

How much are tables - and what time to sellers need to be at the venue to set up?


----------



## arachne (Nov 9, 2010)

tables are £25,set up from7.30.email [email protected]


----------

